# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Pond behind Chili's?

## oudirtypop

Does anyone know what in the world the 5 year (it's seems like its been that long) project behind Chili's and next to the new BJ's is going to be? They have been working on that forever and nothing seems to be moving that fast. It would be cool if it ever got finished!

----------


## oudirtypop

I once heard it was for chili's to have a patio bar and patio seating over the concrete pond. Haven't heard anything about that in a year or two though. Hopefully a chili's worker has some info!

----------


## ouguy23

Any updates as to what this will be?

----------


## EDFMedia

Since this is my first post and we were just discussing this the other day, I'll chime in here for my first post.

I was told basically what oudirtypop had said. It was to add "ambience" to the area as well as dine out by the water or stroll around the "cement pond".  As for it taking so long I was told that there were zoning, legal, money and property right issues that could never get worked out.

We were dining there this past weekend and me and the wife were talking about it and an older couple that was seated by us joined in on the conversation and that is what they had told us.

You can take all this with a grain of salt like I did, but at least it sounded like a plausible explaination.

----------


## Dekoung

This is off topic but does anyone know why the huge vacant dug location over on that strip has remained empty?  It is an eyesore.

----------


## keys diver

The pond serves a detention facility (controlled runoff of storm water) for a large area south of Main Street, including Sam's parking lot.  It is designed to be an amenity once it is completed.  It has been drained (yes it will hold water, contrary to what some may say) so work can be done on the pad just to the east of Chili's.  This is not part of Chili's.  It will be a new upscale restaurant at the water's edge.  There are no zoning, legal or property rights issues at this time.   It is a difficult engineering project because of the complexity of design and working around the detention facility.  Be patient, when it is done it will be cool.

----------


## ouguy23

Any updates on this project?

----------


## BimmerSooner

It is a strange deal.  That pond has been there since Chili's was constructed in the late 1980's.  And, since then, it has been drained, messed with, filled up again, drained, messed with, etc.  None of this seeming to serve any eventual purpose.

Now there are actual footings being poured.  For what, I don't know.

About two years ago a coworker of mine, who was on the Norman Planning Commission, told me it was for a seafood restaurant.  He would know.  But that hasn't happened.

About 3 months ago I was in Chili's and overheard a waiter talking about it.  I asked him and he said he didn't know, but that every day there were about 5 workers slowly working on the site and the owner/foreman would eat lunch EVERY DAY in Chili's and sit at the booth near the window and watch them.  He said they make very little progress each day.  This doesn't seem like a project that is well planned or executed--it certainly doesn't indicate a project backed by experience, well-funded restauranteurs.  I don't hold out a lot of hope.

----------


## HFK

Every other time I go by there some guy in a big black Mercedes is driving around in the mud next to the pond.  Figure it must be the GC reviewing the progress, but I wish he'd keep that nice Merc out of the mud and do a walking inspection instead.

----------


## dismayed

I've seen him too.  Usually he is parked down on the creek bank just setting there watching.

----------


## okclee

It is probably some kind of toxic chemical sewage pond that the public isn't supposed to know about, either that or a secret X-files exploration alien burial ground.

----------


## dismayed

Remember that X-Files episode with the fluke-worm dude?  I'm not saying I've seen anything... but...........

 :Smile:

----------


## FlounderinDC

I saw the dude in the Merceedes tonight driving around that thing, back and fourth. I overheard a waiter say something like "It is going to be a seafood restaurant" but he wasn't talking to me.

----------


## Nixon7

bump, anyone know anything?

----------


## MrZ

That has got to be the slowest construction project I have ever seen. Lots of pipes and poles and stuff sticking out of the ground last time I went by, but couldn't figure out what they were doing.

----------


## Dekoung

> I saw the dude in the Merceedes tonight driving around that thing, back and fourth. I overheard a waiter say something like "It is going to be a seafood restaurant" but he wasn't talking to me.


He is the developer.

----------


## MrZ

Drove by it yesterday for the first time in a few months and I don't think I could tell that anything had been done since the last time I went by. So bizarre.

----------


## CrueJones

I heard it is the guy who owns (or owned at one time) Legends. Not sure what it is going to be.  I did hear the whole seafood restaurant bit...

----------


## Stan Silliman

Wayne Copeland (the guy who at one time owned Chili's) is developing Ed Noble Parkway. His reputation as a so-called perfectionist, mind changer is legendary. So don't be in a hurry on some of his construction projects. He re-did/ re-designed his own home five times before settling on a final design.

----------


## Dekoung

Correct, Silliman.  BTW, his house is still a work in progress.  LOL

----------


## oudirtypop

I talked with the owner last week. He said it is going to be a restaurant called waynes place or something like that. He said he thought it would be open late this year. the food would be "like what you would eat at home"

----------


## BG918

Haha I saw the Mercedes today for the first time just randomly driving by.

----------


## Dekoung

> I talked with the owner last week. He said it is going to be a restaurant called waynes place or something like that. He said he thought it would be open late this year. the food would be "like what you would eat at home"


oudirty, was the owner Wayne Copeland ?  Maybe he wants to have another restaurant since he left Legends years ago.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

This is hilarious that everyone keeps mentioning the mysterious Mercedes.  Even I've seen it!

----------


## Turanacus

i heard they are putting water taxi's on the pond behind chili's, can't remember who told me that.

----------


## the_Mont

I worked at that Chili's for five years during college, and that pond remained empty every single day.  I've heard rumors that the site was supposed to be a Joe's Crab Shack (before the original one next to Cracker Barrell was built then demolished making way for Saltgrass), an upscale Chinese restaurant (like PF Changs) or possible for a Ted's Escondido (before the new one was built next to Saltgrass).

It's true, the owner would come into the restaurant in the middle of the afternoon, sit at the table closest to the back window on the patio and just watch the construction or go over his notes.  Sometimes he would have somebody with him, but most of the time he was just by himself.  My customers always asked me what was going in there, but we never knew the answer.  It was funny b/c everybody assumed the initial construction phases were a sign that a new restaurant was coming in soon, however they didn't realize the construction had been going on since before 2002!  

If you drive by the site now, there are some steel beams going up, but I don't remember seeing a sign or anything w/ more info on it.

----------


## kevinpate

I'm thinking opening night at the new place will make a nice tie in for my granddaughter's sweet 16 party.  then again, she's already two months old, so that may be overly optimistic on my part

----------


## BimmerSooner

There's a structure now rising out of the ground.  They have the steel framework up and there's a large load of framing lumber waiting.

We'll see...

----------


## chevron7

I've heard pretty much the same info, Wayne Copeland, a local developer is building a privately owned seafood restaurant.

----------


## Mr_Magoo

Copelin, not Copeland

----------


## pearlbluevtx

I ate at BJ's the other day and they were working on the structure.  Looks like all the steel is up, there are wood roof trusses to the East of the structure and there were people out there working on it.  It was after the rains and water was wavy and bumpy.  Looks really interesting though - looks like they might have a boat dock that comes right up on the West side of the building. Will be interesting to see how it turns out...

----------


## dop

I have heard it is going to be an upscale steak house....should be interesting considering Mahogany's was rumored to be going in at UNP.

----------


## Dekoung

Magoo, it is Wayne Copeland.  He is the developer and Ed Copelin is the owner of the store on Main.

Don't count on it being open in your lifetime!  LOL

----------


## Italian Woman

Wayne Copeland is the developer and the mysterious mercedes is his.  He does like everything done just so-so and I'm sure that's why it is taking so long.  Supposed to be an upscale restaurant, this is the first I've heard about seafood though.

----------


## soonerfever

I was just by there the other day and it looks like that they have most of the steel work completed.  It just seems kind of small to me, but it's probably just the angle I always see it from.

----------


## MrZ

Drove by there yesterday and there is some wood frame sticking up now form the steel, looks like it might be part of the roof. It's starting to take shape.

----------


## MestaParkMan

Wayne Copeland = bizarre behavior. I can't say specifics but this guy is one of a kind.

----------


## centaurian

> Wayne Copeland is the developer and the mysterious mercedes is his.  He does like everything done just so-so and I'm sure that's why it is taking so long.  Supposed to be an upscale restaurant, this is the first I've heard about seafood though.



Ok, how original, an upscale seafood restaurant in the middle of a pond. 

Maybe they plan to let you go out and catch your dinner in the pond.

----------


## swilki

Spoke with my brother-in-law who is a manager at BJ's yesterday and he said that the restaurant will be an upscale steak house. But who knows, this thing has been under construction for ever. I don't which is slower the supposed restaurant next to the pond or the interurban that is supposed to be at the corned of ed noble and lindsey.

----------


## live&letlive

> Wayne Copeland = bizarre behavior. I can't say specifics but this guy is one of a kind.


I know exactly what you are talking about.  Very odd!

----------


## traxx

> I don't which is slower the supposed restaurant next to the pond or the interurban that is supposed to be at the corned of ed noble and lindsey.


Yeah, I'm about tired of hearing Dean and er Rosser talk about the IU coming to Norman soon.  By the time that gets built OU will have won 4 more national titles.

----------


## swilki

> Yeah, I'm about tired of hearing Dean and er Rosser talk about the IU coming to Norman soon.  By the time that gets built OU will have won 4 more national titles.


that is oh so true!

----------


## JustAsk

I agree, I own a 420 SEL No Benz should be treated that way!

----------


## SoonerGirl26

Does anyone know yet what restaurant is being built?  I was by there yesterday and looks like things are progressing along....slowly but surely.

----------


## GWB

Drove by this place yesterday and it looks like it's getting close to completion.  Nice looking place too.  Anyone know for sure what it's going to be?

----------


## grantgeneral78

it is finally starting to take shape, i seen the black car there today also driving in the field...lol

----------


## ddavidson8

It's going to be a Laredos.

----------


## Stan Silliman

> Every other time I go by there some guy in a big black Mercedes is driving around in the mud next to the pond.  Figure it must be the GC reviewing the progress, but I wish he'd keep that nice Merc out of the mud and do a walking inspection instead.


That's Wayne Copeland, the owner of the property. Actually, two years is considered a relatively short time for a Wayne Copeland project. But it will be nice when it's finished. If you think I'm kidding about the two years, consider this: when he had an interest in Legends, he remolded the place five times. When he built his own house he had it almost finished then gutted it and rearranged the rooms. And then when it was nearly completed the second time with the drywall finished, he enlarged two rooms again. What should have been an eight month project took many, many more months, even years.

----------


## Dekoung

There was a photo and short article in the Oklahoman My Norman section this morning about this and it shed little light since Wayne refused to say anything other than it is a future restaurant.  But he would not give the name, type of restaurant, or when it will open. 

http://newsok.com/norman-restaurant-...rticle/3343002

ddavidson, what is your source on it being a Laredos and what is Laredos?

----------


## danielf1935

Hooters!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Martin

> ddavidson, what is your source on it being a laredos and what is laredos?


he's joking! laredo's is a tex-mex restaurant on n. classen that is taking forever to complete... just like this restaurant... hence the joke.

-M

----------


## danielf1935

Would be the pefect location/setting for a Blues Club/Restaurant

----------


## BrockLanders

Any updates? I live on the east side now so I have not been by lately.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

As far as I know, it's been sitting there for a while now.  Haven't seen any more progress since last winter-ish.  

How many more years do you guys think it'll be before this thing is finished?  Four? Five? Lol!

----------


## Dekoung

Still haven't seen any recent work.  Wonder if the money has run out.

But the Interurban is open.  Has anyone here been?

----------


## Mydalmationis8

I had dinner at the InterUrban last night.  The building is very modern in design; lots of perpendicular lines and an "open" ceiling.  There is no drop-panel roof.  Instead, all of the beams, duct-work, and other support structures are exposed.  They are painted dark brown or black, but they are clearly visible.
     The menu is similar to, or the same as, the IU on I-240.  I did not like my one and only visit to that location a few months ago.  The food was not hot, and my dish (the Aurora Pasta, with pepperoni) sounded interesting from the menu but was really quite awful on the plate.
     This time I had the Cajun pasta.  It's bowtie pasta with shrimp and a mildly-spicy cream sauce.  It was not bad; the pasta was not overcooked and the sauce was creamy.  It was a bit overpowering to the seafood, though.
     If I have a real complaint, it is with the Caesar Salad.  Although the Romaine lettuce was crisp, the dressing was extremely acidic.  Worse yet, the Parmesan cheese that was sprinkled on top was granular.  That means it came out of a cannister, possibly the familiar green one that needs no refrigeration.  Real Parmesan cheese doesn't look like that or taste like that.  It's a crying shame that they took such a cheap short-cut to get the salad out the kitchen door quickly.
     Stick with the house salad and a dressing of your choice.

----------


## bbhill

I went to the interurban on Memorial a couple years back when it opened. I remember being somewhat impressed by the architecture, but the menu just seemed like another generic burger/pasta/family food joint. In my opinion, this genre of restaurants is WAY overpopulated. Not that the food isn't good. Just that we have way more than we need. . . just some 2cents

----------


## Mydalmationis8

I drove by today.  "Wayne's Waterside Grill" still does not have a finished roof, but there were a few people working inside.  I assume they were getting paid, so there must be money somewhere.  No idea when the place will open.

----------


## Dekoung

There is a boat dock for three smal boats on the north side of the pond and a flag staff with racing flags on it.  There is a docking port for a boat on the west side of the restaurant.  One day I saw a boat with a canopy on top docked at the restaurant.

I'm no builder but why is work being done inside when the outside is not finished?  And where is the parking for this place and how do people get down to the boat dock if the intent is to ferry them to the restaurant?  So many questions. 

I like "Wayne's World" as a nickname too.   :Smile:

----------


## ChargerAg

I drove by today and the white mercedes was backed up to the building like somebody was loading stuff into the trunk?

Also i just notice all the flags  and mini beach today.   seems strange they would set that up before finishing the building.

----------


## Dekoung

Wayne does not have a white Mercedes as far as I know. So wonder who that is?

----------


## ChargerAg

Drove by tonight and the black mercedes was pulled up to the building and the lights were on inside.

----------


## Puppet

Wow... Gotta love some of the posters on here!!!  Laredo's reference was great...  Only took them 3+ years to get their restaurant open on Classen... and to the Hooters reference,  I can only hope so!!!  The last one in Norman didn't take...  Burger King can now enjoy their large space thanks to Hooters...

----------


## oneforone

> Wow... Gotta love some of the posters on here!!! Laredo's reference was great... Only took them 3+ years to get their restaurant open on Classen... and to the Hooters reference, I can only hope so!!! The last one in Norman didn't take... Burger King can now enjoy their large space thanks to Hooters...


Shoney's was the original occupant for the Burger King. The Hooters on 240 was also a Shoney's.  The other Shoney's locations are the First Fidelity Bank just east of Hertz on NW Expressway and The dental clinic just east of I-40 and Meridian.

----------


## scootweather

I have been told by Managment from Chili's that that will be an resteraunt but the owner is funding the project BY HIMSELF and the builders are just his friends.  That is why it is taking so long.  Doesn't matter anyways they need stuff like that on the south side of town first.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Shoney's was the original occupant for the Burger King. The Hooters on 240 was also a Shoney's.  The other Shoney's locations are the First Fidelity Bank just east of Hertz on NW Expressway and The dental clinic just east of I-40 and Meridian.


when was the burger king a shoney's .... it was a hooters for the entire early 90's until 97 i think ..

----------


## ChargerAg

I drove by this weekend and there was scafolding with a blue tarp over one corner?   are they finishing up the outside of the building maybe?

----------


## Jersey Boss

The city has allowed this eyesore to continue to long. Condemnation proceedings should commence to see that a solvent entity is constructed. Ms. Mayor????????????

----------


## iMAX386

What's the latest with this ridiculous place?  I haven't been by it since last summer.

----------


## kevinpate

> What's the latest with this ridiculous place?  I haven't been by it since last summer.


There's been progress ... at a raging glacial speed perhaps, but progress all the same.

----------


## flintysooner

> There's been progress ... at a raging glacial speed perhaps, but progress all the same.


Indeed so.  I enjoyed a late lunch at BJ's yesterday and noticed that progress.  It is surely an interesting project if nothing else.  

Well, one thing more is pretty obvious that is the cost.

----------


## ChargerAg

Every time i drive by i wonder why they put those flags out when they did.   they all now look terribly weathered.   If the guy runs the restaurant like he does the construction site this place is going to fail horribly.

----------


## USG'60

This thread is more than 4 years old.  I don't know the area that is being discussed but it must be glacial progress.  The Devon will have taken less than half of that, I think.

----------


## kevinpate

From 03-09-2008



> I'm thinking opening night at the new place will make a nice tie in for my granddaughter's sweet 16 party.  then again, she's already two months old, so that may be overly optimistic on my part


Shes now 3 years and two months.  At the current pace, I'm thinking I probably ought to make a backup plan, just to be safe.
<VBG>

----------


## iMAX386

^Haha that's awesome.^

Is this place just a figment of our imaginations?  Has anyone been up close to touch it to make sure we're not just seeing things?

----------


## dismayed

It's funny, I had meant to post something on here today.  I recently saw the fabled black Mercedes sitting out in front of this place once again.  I have never seen people actually working on the building though.

----------


## flintysooner

> It's funny, I had meant to post something on here today.  I recently saw the fabled black Mercedes sitting out in front of this place once again.  I have never seen people actually working on the building though.


Probably a dozen cars or more and a lot of workers but almost all inside on Friday.

----------


## kevinpate

> It's funny, I had meant to post something on here today.  I recently saw the fabled black Mercedes sitting out in front of this place once again.  I have never seen people actually working on the building though.


Set your peepers a lil' lower next time.  The Oompa Loompa's on the crew aren't known for their height.

----------


## iambecoming

Is there anyway possible that once this place is open that it stays in business half as long as it took to build?

----------


## Dekoung

It seems construction has completely stopped.  I wonder if there is financial trouble.

----------


## kevinpate

It's always been a do a bit here, then a bit there self-financed sort of project.  I used to joke I wanted to have my granddaughter's sweet 16 dinner there.  But, now that she is approaching age four, I probably need to consider a backup plan.

----------


## venture

He's waiting for December 2012 to file an insurance claim when Armageddon starts.

----------


## phl1331

there seems to still be work going on...it is in its 3rd or 4th year of construction but progress is still happening.

----------


## kevinpate

> there seems to still be work going on...it is in its 3rd or 4th year of construction but progress is still happening.


It goes back further than 3-4 years, but I don't recall when I first noticed work.

----------


## venture

How ironic would it be if they finish it and some how it slid into the water.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> how ironic would it be if they finish it and some how it slid into the water.


lol.

----------


## Thunder

> How ironic would it be if they finish it and some how it slid into the water.


Well, yeah, so true.  Norman is a severe flood-prone town, unfortunately.  It will be the first to go under in the state.

----------


## kevinpate

:Bright Idea:  

How ironic would it be if they finish it.

----------


## bunchakids

Future Molly Murphys....

----------


## iMAX386

This place is a myth.  Figment of our imagination.

----------


## uphype

> This place is a myth.  Figment of our imagination.


wait - it's coming... yesssss I see the restaurant opening.... it's a great evening, light music playing on the patio, wonderful dishes being served, exotic drinks being brought out to the people enjoying the warm evening - the first night is a major success! 

Oh no, the inspector comes to inspect the concrete patio - it seems a chunk has fallen off into the pond... yip, it has eroded over the past years... looks like sewage pipes have broken too and running into the pond as well...  headline in the June 12th, 2018 Oklahoman, "Wayne's Waterside Grill One Day Opening, Now Closed For Repairs"....

----------


## kevinpate

> ...
> Oh no, the inspector comes to inspect the concrete patio - it seems a chunk has fallen off into the pond... yip, it has eroded over the past years... looks like sewage pipes have broken too and running into the pond as well...  headline in the June 12th, 2018 Oklahoman, "Wayne's Waterside Grill One Day Opening, Now Closed For Repairs"....


I think you might be confusing this place with the chow hall in the state capitol.  
You might be rushing thangs a bit with that 2018 opening date.

----------


## ahlokc

Drove by today and saw a Bliss Electric van and a bunch of cars down in the parking area so I guess they are working on it.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Drove by today and saw a Bliss Electric van and a bunch of cars down in the parking area so I guess they are working on it.


Well of course... they have to replace all that knob and tube electrical that was all the rage when they starting building the place...

----------


## ChargerAg

Waterside Grill located at 370 Ed Noble Parkway in Norman, OK is an iconic10,500 SF restaurant situated on 2.1 acres. The property sold for $810,000 and the buyer has plans for a new restaurant at the waterside property.

https://www.facebook.com/RetailOklah...76439649103250

----------


## macfoucin

Ha!  I'll believe it when I see it open!

----------

